# How to determine if Omega is authentic



## blama215 (Nov 14, 2009)

I purchased my second Omega this month, this time from a seller on Ebay. It is a model 2254.50.00, the watch looks authentic, and came with both boxes,the extra links,owners manual, and three omega cards, including the international warranty card, and the seller claimed to have purchsed it from bailey banks and biddle in 03/09., When you go to Omega's web site they say if you want to know if your Omega is genuine then send them the serial number off the watch case. I sent it to them twice and they claim since the watch has changed hands, they can't verify anything, and all I can do is take it to an appraiser, and have it looked at. Is this true? they can't look at the serial number for me, and verify that yes, that is one of there serial numbers, and the serial number should ref. model 2254.50.00, and that possibly the watch was purchased from a Omega retailer?


----------



## EL (May 30, 2009)

Post some good photos of it here and I'm sure we can help.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Cicindela (Sep 23, 2009)

Based on your description I would highly doubt that your watch is not real. It does not fit the usual pattern for fakes. As Eric states, if you are truly concerned, post some good picture here.


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

2254.50 Fakes suck.. very easy to tell if you post up a pic or 2.


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, it's true they won't verify a serial number after a watch has changed hands. The serial number on the case may be real, indicating a real case, but the movement could have been swapped for a fake or something along those lines. As other said, we can pretty much spot any fake, so post some good pictures for us to see.


----------



## blama215 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone here are a few pics.


----------



## KatGirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Everything looks good. I can see the serial number is in the right place, the cards, cardholder, case, box and manual look fine. I can detect the anticounterfeiting logo on the back, clasp looks good. Not to worry. You have the real deal, and a very nice example, too. Congratulations and wear your new Omega in good health.

;-) KAT

P. S. If he included the smaller red case, it may have been serviced. Is there a blue dot on the back? I say that because some of the authorized service centers return the watch in that red case.


----------



## EL (May 30, 2009)

Completely legit to my eyes and a beautiful watch! I have its twin, separated at birth. He says hi.










Congrats!

Regards,
Eric


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice!! 

100% Genuine.

Looking for one myself.


----------



## blama215 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone this fourm is very helpful.

Brian


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks good :-!


----------



## Statts (Nov 23, 2007)

KatGirl said:


> I can detect the anticounterfeiting logo on the back...


You have to be careful as some fakes have the 'anti counterfeiting' logo on them now too :-|


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Easiest model to fake with painted logo. I would open one up before deciding.


----------



## GavH (Mar 29, 2008)

watch-man7777 said:


> Yes, it's true they won't verify a serial number after a watch has changed hands.


That's odd, they happily verified both the movement AND case serial numbers on my CK2444. I'd say that in its 60+ yr lifespan, it has possibly changed hands a few times. ;-)


----------



## KatGirl (Jun 12, 2009)

houndoggie said:


> Nice!!
> 
> 100% Genuine.
> 
> Looking for one myself.


Saw another on the Bay today.

;-) KAT


----------



## blama215 (Nov 14, 2009)

GavH said:


> That's odd, they happily verified both the movement AND case serial numbers on my CK2444. I'd say that in its 60+ yr lifespan, it has possibly changed hands a few times. ;-)


This is both replies i got from Omega, in my email I provided the serial number, model number, and told them I purchased from a private party who purchased from a omega retailer.

Thank you for contacting Omega.
A watch cannot be truly authenticated for moving parts via email.
Omega does not provide appraisals.
Since your watch has changed hands, a suggestion would be to consult with a reputable appraiser familiar
with Omega watches.
You can then receive documented value and authenticity.

Again, thank you for your inquiry.


Swatchgroup US
Omega Sales Support 



You stated the watch changed hands. You are not inquiring about a direct sale from an authorized Omega dealer but from a private party.
Even if the serial number references to the model number there is no way via email a watch can be authenticated for 
original moving parts.


Swatchgroup US
Omega Sales Support


----------



## Amyn (Jul 14, 2009)

Based on the pics the watch seems authentic.


----------



## Mize (Feb 28, 2008)

It's genuine Omega.


----------



## Claven2 (May 10, 2009)

It's real. Definitely.


----------



## GavH (Mar 29, 2008)

blama215 said:


> This is both replies i got from Omega, in my email I provided the serial number, model number, and told them I purchased from a private party who purchased from a omega retailer.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Omega.
> A watch cannot be truly authenticated for moving parts via email.
> ...


Like I said, that's odd, because they verified mine within two weeks of asking. :-s


----------



## SpringDriven (Sep 7, 2007)

GavH said:


> Like I said, that's odd, because they verified mine within two weeks of asking. :-s


It could be they treat modern faked Omegas differently then vintage Omegas that are rarely faked. They don't want a lawsuit...


----------



## james.canlas (May 19, 2012)

Is my watch real or fake?

LEFT SIDE[UPPER PART] : OMEGA
[LOWER PART]: QUARTZ

RIGHT SIDE: STAINLESS STEEL BACK WATER RESISTANT..

Please reply if this is true or not.. thanks.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

that is a real one


----------



## ashlikewhoa (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello everyone - I am looking to buy an Omega Speedmaster Moon watch for my fiancé..... I am also looking on ebay and wanted to see if the following looks like a real watch:


































There are some more photos, so let me know if you need more to verify?

Help please! Thank you!!!!



KatGirl said:


> Everything looks good. I can see the serial number is in the right place, the cards, cardholder, case, box and manual look fine. I can detect the anticounterfeiting logo on the back, clasp looks good. Not to worry. You have the real deal, and a very nice example, too. Congratulations and wear your new Omega in good health.
> 
> ;-) KAT
> 
> P. S. If he included the smaller red case, it may have been serviced. Is there a blue dot on the back? I say that because some of the authorized service centers return the watch in that red case.


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

ashlikewhoa said:


> Hello everyone - I am looking to buy an Omega Speedmaster Moon watch for my fiancé..... I am also looking on ebay and wanted to see if the following looks like a real watch:
> 
> 
> View attachment 888484
> ...


Genuine.


----------



## jamilkassam (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking about buying a omega speedmaster on ebay and wanted to know if it is authentic. i have attached pictures.

Here is the ebay link also: Omega Speedmaster Automatic Chronograph with Box Papers Authenticity Cards | eBay

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## tekkiebao (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi,

I am going to purchase my first Omega from a used watch dealer near my place. He is running the shop inside a reputable shopping mall but that does not guarantee that he is genuine. I just want to seek some neutral opinion and expertise over here to tell if these watches are genuine:

View attachment 1003242
View attachment 1003243
View attachment 1003244
View attachment 1003245
View attachment 1003246
View attachment 1003248
View attachment 1003249
View attachment 1003250
View attachment 1003252


----------



## jeafyllc (Jun 9, 2014)

How to determine if my Omega is authentic.

Hi, just purchased these on eBay, omega wouldn't verify because it's not the first owner. Bought as a Seamaster Devil, Model: Cal 1342. Year unknown. Here are the pictures.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kliang15 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum and am very interested in purchasing / trading some watches here. Just a quick question, from pictures you can tell it is real, but how do you the internals are real? Also, how do I check the credibility of a seller in this forum?


----------



## jstarart (Oct 22, 2017)

Just asking around to see if this a fake or real??


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

jstarart said:


> Just asking around to see if this a fake or real??
> View attachment 12597979
> View attachment 12597981


Really bad fake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello i was wondering if someone could explain why the 2298 has two different dials. One with chronometer and another without.


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

jstarart said:


> Just asking around to see if this a fake or real??
> View attachment 12597979
> View attachment 12597981


Recommend you don't buy off ebay if you need to ask whether that monstrosity is real or fake.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks real to me. If it has all the cards, an original receipt and a return period you're good. Just take it to an AD or Boutique and tell them you're thinking of buying it from a friend or you got it as a gift and you want to verify it's authenticity. Best way to know it's legit is buy it new from and AD.


----------



## Alternego_75 (Jul 29, 2009)

ThaWatcher said:


> Hello i was wondering if someone could explain why the 2298 has two different dials. One with chronometer and another without.


That is weird. I have not seen a non-chronometer before but was able to find this one currently for sale: https://www.truefacet.com/omega-seamaster-2598-80-stainless-steel-42mm-mens-watch.html

I'm no expert but you may try posting in Omega Fake Busters


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

ThaWatcher said:


> Hello i was wondering if someone could explain why the 2298 has two different dials. One with chronometer and another without.
> View attachment 12598785
> 
> View attachment 12598789


My guess would be an older one has the 1154 movement and the newer ones had the 1164 movement? I'm not digging my newer 2298.80 with blue bezel out of the safe to compare to those right now, so i can't say if fake or real.


----------



## HipHoperZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Was looking at this watch which is sold online, is this authentic or fake?


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

HipHoperZ said:


> Was looking at this watch which is sold online, is this authentic or fake?


Well, it doesn't match a current Speedmaster Racing model with the 3330 movement (only the 9 o'clock sub-dial numbers would match, but the spacing is all off). And it's not a Speedmaster reduced (which isn't co-axial anyway).

And I don't think Omega ever had an older co-axial model (2-level escapement model) with the same numbering in the sub-dials as this one - the older ones I've seen have the 9 o'clock showing 20-40-60, and the 3 0'clock showing 10-20-30, and the 6 o'clock showing 3-6-9-12. That would be the ones with the 3313 movement.

Usually the fakes have things like 31 days of the month in one dial, and 24 hours of the day in another, and 7 days of the week in the last dial. However, I'd still stay away from this one as a fake. Even if somehow it was real (which I don't believe it is) it's beat to within an inch of it's life. This even looks like a base metal under the polish and not stainless.

Edit - see this photo http://new-omega-watch-reviews.blogspot.com/2009/06/latest-omega-speedmaster-caliber-3313.html


----------



## wellhouse (Aug 13, 2014)

on the original post (2254.50) to me the hour and minute hands look short, the tip of the minute hand should reach to the outside of the dial markers and the tip of the hour hand should reach the inside of the dial markers? Maybe just the photos, looks good though.
https://www.omegawatches.com/watch-omega-300-m-chronometer-22545000


----------



## scottwa (Feb 11, 2017)

Nothing to worry about, looks completely legit and stunning.


blama215 said:


> Thanks everyone here are a few pics.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Now that there is more than one watch posted in this thread, be sure to specify which one you are talking about. My last post was about the one posted a week ago by HipHoperZ


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nothing wrong there.


----------



## cb1111 (Aug 21, 2016)

HipHoperZ said:


> Was looking at this watch which is sold online, is this authentic or fake?


Awful fake.


----------



## cb1111 (Aug 21, 2016)

There is a "fake busters' thread in this forum. People wanting to know if their proposed purchase is real, then they should post there - and start a new post. Just adding to this thread only created confusion.


----------

